# Spiderman Returns



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 20, 2011)

picture of the next spiderman portrayed by Andrew Garfield of "The Social Network" fame











so what do you think, will you watch the new spiderman film set to come out in 2012?

edit: 

"Sony announced that the franchise will in turn be rebooted with new director Marc Webb and a new cast which includes Andrew Garfield as Peter Parker, Emma Stone as Gwen Stacy, and* Rhys Ifans as the Lizard*. The reboot's intention is to have Peter Parker back to developing his abilities in high school."

the lizard will be in the movie, yay!

Source

post comments below.


----------



## granville (Jan 20, 2011)

Could be interesting. I'll see it sure, i'm always a sucker for super hero films. Not that i think they're all good, but they're usually at least some mindless action entertainment (sometimes).

Actor seems pretty good btw, i liked him in Social Network. I dunno how well he'll play Spiderman though, hope he brings a less sappy and embarrassing character to the mix than Tobey's.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 20, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Could be interesting. I'll see it sure, i'm always a sucker for super hero films. Not that i think they're all good, but they're usually at least some mindless action entertainment (sometimes).
> 
> Actor seems pretty good btw, i liked him in Social Network. I dunno how well he'll play Spiderman though, hope he brings a less sappy and embarrassing character to the mix than Tobey's.



I hope so too, he's a great actor does a great "american" accent(there's so many types).

edit: he's certainly a skinnier looking spiderman, and younger looking.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 20, 2011)

He was very good in The Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus so I have high hopes for him as Peter Parker/Spiderman. I'm looking forward to this - definitely a cinema occasion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a sucker for Spiderman so I'll definitely watch this.  I even enjoyed the 80's live action one, and this can't be any worse than that! lol


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope it's better than SpiderMan 3, that movie was just awful.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shouldn't you call this "spiderman begins"??? Will prob see it, since I usually watch comics-based movies anyways.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 20, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I'm a sucker for Spiderman so I'll definitely watch this.  I even enjoyed the 80's live action one, and this can't be any worse than that! lol



I totally forgot about the live action one



aww nostalgia!


----------



## Depravo (Jan 20, 2011)

What about this one?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2011)

^ A robot!!!!!!?! 



			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I hope it's better than SpiderMan 3, that movie was just awful.
> Why to much stuff going on?
> 
> QUOTE(Shinigami357 @ Jan 19 2011, 08:51 PM) Shouldn't you call this "spiderman begins"??? Will prob see it, since I usually watch comics-based movies anyways.


I guess it mean return of another spider-man movie, not begins as his beginning of his life.

Title is on the fact there another movie not a title for the actually movie it self. uhhh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The other guy look more like a Peter Parker then this guy right? 

Hope this is good...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 20, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> What about this one?



that caught me off guard, there's a japanese version!!!


----------



## craplame (Jan 20, 2011)

The Lizard? He's one of my favorite villains. And I love Spiderman, Andrew Garfield and Emma Stone. So this is win-win for me.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting. Spider Man 2 had the fame of probably being the best super hero film of all time so he has a lot to live up to. Then again, Spider Man 3 is among the worst so...

I'm still expecting a lot. He was excellent in Social Network. I do miss Tobey though. He just felt so right. (except in 3)


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 20, 2011)

I really liked the last Spider-Man-Trilogy with Maguire (who btw was phenomenal in "Brothers"!!!). Even the third one many people disliked I found to be pretty good, even though not on par with the first two.

I can see this actor being a good Parker and I also thought he was pretty good in "Social Network" (still imo a pretty damn overrated movie). 

But I think over-detailing the suit just because it looks more futuristic or realistic is not a good idea (see "The Dark Knight" - imo the worst Batsuit I`ve seen in quit some time with the helmet-like batmask and the whole body-armor that is completely visible; movie was amazing though!).


----------



## connorroy (Jan 20, 2011)

I cant wait ive been checking out comicbookmovies.com every day for updates.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, too much emo going on.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

Lizard!

I loooooove The Lizard ;>


I hope this Spidey (actual character) is better then the last one.. I just didnt get the proper vibe


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 24, 2011)

the announcement is very sad as i think,
its tragic that the movie franchise won't be continued with the staff of the last movies. tobey maguireyes did really fit into this role of spiderman and  appeared very authentical. yes it'll be a great apportunity to set the thing completely new, it might be very interested, but though a lot of potential of the actual movie line will be wasted.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 24, 2011)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> the announcement is very sad as i think,
> its tragic that the movie franchise won't be continued with the staff of the last movies.


You're right! The next Batman movie should have Michael Keaton in it!

Seriously though, I think this change will keep the movie franchise fresh. It never did James Bond any harm, did it?


----------

